# February 2017 Photo of the Month Nominations



## snowbear

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others' photos (in this thread) for TPF Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to choose the TPF Photo of the Month.

Winners of Photo of the Month will get (thanks to the site admins for providing prizes!):

Free TPF membership for 12 months.
Automatic entry into Photo of the Year 2017 nominations

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread or gallery where the photo was originally posted.

4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of February 2017 as part of a thread or in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster and all rights must belong to original photographer.

5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

6) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning twice in a 6-month period. This person can still win POTM, but they will only receive the prize twice.

7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to this nomination thread and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those whose photos are nominated may like to know that they are in the competition.

8) A member is only allowed to have 3 of their photos nominated in each month's contest. If more photos are nominated the member will be allowed to decide which photos they would like in the voting.

How to nominate:

1. Right click image
2. Select "Copy Image URL".
3. In new reply window select image icon from menu bar
4. Paste image URL into dialog box
5. Add Photographer's Name and Photo Title.
6. Add link to the thread where it was posted.

So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month

Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please either follow the link or click the little arrows in a quote to go through to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them).
If you're not sure about the arrows in quotes and where they are have a look here:








The red box shows the quote details located at the top of any quote (be it a photo or text). In the blue box right at the end are link arrows which, when clicked, take you to the post that was quoted.

Also please try not to quote photos in this thread - it makes it very tricky at the end of the month to go through and pick out nominations if people have quoted photos already posted in this thread.


----------



## tenthumbs

From @bulldurham   soft focus (# 3 from Fog Rolled in this morning and I love to shoot in the fog.)


----------



## DanOstergren

waday said:


> Ruined by @bumkicho
> 
> Ruined...


This probably should be put in the January competition.


----------



## DanOstergren

tenthumbs said:


> From Bulldurham   Fog Rolled in this morning and I love to shoot in the fog.


Nominating your own photos isn't allowed.


----------



## snowbear

Thanks, @DanOstergren .  The first one was posted in January, so it is DQ'ed; The second one is by @bulldurham, posted on Feb 3.


----------



## DanOstergren

snowbear said:


> Thanks, @DanOstergren .  The first one was posted in January, so it is DQ'ed; The second one is by @bulldurham, posted on Feb 3.


Ah, for some reason I must have overlooked the member tag and the link to the original post. Somehow the description made it look like a self nomination.


----------



## bulldurham

DanOstergren said:


> tenthumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Bulldurham   Fog Rolled in this morning and I love to shoot in the fog.
> 
> 
> 
> Nominating your own photos isn't allowed.
Click to expand...


I didn't nominate my own photo...sorry, but this is in error or someone else nominated it.


----------



## tenthumbs

I nominated Bulldurham's photo.  It's my first nomination and I did it incorrectly.  My apologies.  Awesome photo though!


----------



## bulldurham

Thanks, Tenthumbs...living up to your moniker, eh


----------



## snowbear

bulldurham said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tenthumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Bulldurham   Fog Rolled in this morning and I love to shoot in the fog.
> 
> 
> 
> Nominating your own photos isn't allowed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't nominate my own photo...sorry, but this is in error or someone else nominated it.
Click to expand...

We figured it out - it's all cool.


----------



## zombiesniper

*Don't even think about it!  by **MSnowy*

*Don't even think about it!
*
*



*


----------



## RowdyRay

Not sure how to do this. Don't even think about it!


----------



## Destin

RowdyRay said:


> Not sure how to do this. Don't even think about it!



Already nominated by @zombiesniper


----------



## jcdeboever

Footprint by @Ysarex 
Footprint


----------



## jcdeboever

Fishnet Fantasy by @cauzimme 
Image #6 in thread: Fishnet Fantasy (NSFW) *Lots of Images*


----------



## smoke665

Freida & Frank by @jcdeboever

Frida & Frank


----------



## Designer

"Bye-Bye Little Guy" by bulldurham here: Bye-Bye Little Guy


----------



## pjaye

Hawk by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr
Hawk and Snowies.


----------



## zombiesniper

Great Horned Owl By EricD

Great Horned Owl


----------



## smoke665

Foggy Lake     BY: @itsjustbreality
http://www.thephotoforum.com/attachments/1487600888773-jpg.135456/


----------



## jcdeboever

Florida State Capitol, Tallahassee, FL 
by @gnagel 
Florida State Capitol


----------



## JonA_CT

@jcdeboever

Velvia Color

Purple Eye


----------



## zombiesniper

Sandhill Cranes (rise & shine) By Hunter58

Sandhill Cranes (rise & shine)


----------



## pjaye

Wounded Warrior Run BC, 2017 - HUGE Share by Tirediron
Wounded Warrior Run BC, 2017 - HUGE Share


----------



## smoke665

Dang can they increase the number of winners this month????? There's to many tough choices. It's going to be really hard!!!


----------



## BrentC

*Orangutans -- Mother with Baby*
By @gnagel


----------

